# Thoughts on TEST C/ Tren E Cycle



## yurpimpdaddi (May 7, 2012)

I am 40... 3 cycles in the past. All test and one that I added Dbol for the 1st 4 weeks.

I am thinking of adding Tren to my next cycle and It seems like the most common cycle I see is Test Prop with Tren A...

I have test C on hand... I thought it would it make more sense to go with Tren E in my case seeing as the C is a longer ester I should mirror that with the tren as well?

Im planning on a 12 week run 

Thoughts? is this a decent mix?


----------



## Jb1988 (May 7, 2012)

Yeah that'll be fine man


----------



## Standard Donkey (May 7, 2012)

sounds good, what dosages?


----------



## skinnyd (May 8, 2012)

pin the test c twice a week say sun and wed 250mg and pin the tren 100mg every other day.


----------



## yurpimpdaddi (May 8, 2012)

Still contemplating doses... Ive never done less then 500 a week test but with the Tren I am still gatheirng info. Open to suggestions... Skinnyd You say do the tren E every other day even though it is long ester? I was thinking 2 a week liek the test... no?


----------



## Onedeep0811 (May 8, 2012)

yurpimpdaddi said:


> Still contemplating doses... Ive never done less then 500 a week test but with the Tren I am still gatheirng info. Open to suggestions... Skinnyd You say do the tren E every other day even though it is long ester? I was thinking 2 a week liek the test... no?


This is wrong there is no need to shoot tren E eod. 2x wk is perfectly fine. He is probably thinking of tren ace, which many reccommend using ace first instead of enathate. So if you can handle the sides from tren and you need to stop its out of ur system faster.


----------



## malfeasance (May 8, 2012)

What if you can't handle the sides?  Why not just use tren ace the first time?


----------



## SloppyJ (May 8, 2012)

I agree with the ace suggestion. Get you a nice cycle going with the test and an oral or prop kickstart. About 3-4 weeks in, start the ace at 50mg ED. Run it for 3 weeks and up the dose slightly. You can tinker with the dose and see how you react to it before jumping into a tren e cycle. Also, make sure to use HCG and run the test a few weeks longer than the tren.


----------



## yurpimpdaddi (May 8, 2012)

hmmm I like that idea Sloppy... Ill have to get a lot more Tren than I had planned on but seems a safer bet. Also can someone explain the "Tren Cough" to me... What is it, just coughing fits?


----------



## colorado (May 8, 2012)

I think that if you do you test c at a lower dosage, say 250mg/week, you'll be more than fine with running the tren e. I doubt you'd see any sides if you ran 400mg/week tren e with low dose test.

The key to a successful tren run is lower test.


----------



## colorado (May 8, 2012)

I find that I've only had the cough when I've injected too quickly. I just slow it way down and I rarely, if ever, get the cough.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 8, 2012)

The cough is from injecting too fast. When it hits you the first time it's scary. You feel your chest starting to tighten up and then you start coughing. It's kinda hard to take deep breaths and you get a weird chemical taste in your mouth. Hopefully you get to finish your shot before it kicks in. 

I found if you go slow and/or mix the tren with other things it's not a big deal. It's really nothing to be extremely worried about. But know that it can happen. 

Tren ace is the way to go on your first run. I have some tren E for my next run and that will be my first time trying it. I have ran tren ace 2x prior so I know where my dose needs to be. Yes you will need to get more tren, but normally ace is cheaper than enan and it's more available than enan so prices are more competitive. You can use a slin pin to shoot the tren on days when you don't have to shoot test as well. This makes it much easier.


----------

